# A LETTER TO THE US FROM JOHN CLEESE



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2017)

Hehe! This is very good 

https://www.ezitt.com/_cogink/cleese/


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2017)

Seen it before in many guises over the years - still raises a giggle though!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Feb 1, 2017)

... And it's not by John Cleese. http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/revocation.asp


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 1, 2017)

Already read it.  lol


----------



## Amigo (Feb 1, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Ditto (Feb 2, 2017)

Still LOL even if it's not John Cleese.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> ... And it's not by John Cleese. http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/revocation.asp


Nice piece of ego deflation there, Chris. Stilll funny, mind.

I think I'll redesign it for Scottish independence.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Feb 2, 2017)

I remember this when Bush was elected - which everyone though was rock bottom then, because of the electoral fraud and the fact he was so stupid. People couldn't believe the Americans would actually elect someone so incompetent - though the thing about Bush was he was just clever enough to let the clever ones around him decide what to do and look mostly like he understand when he had to read things out. Trump thinks he's actually clever and that you can run a country like you run a (corrupt) business. He thinks he's in control of Steve Bannon (the one he's just put on the security council in place of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the military and the Head of the intelligence Agencies, despite his only experience is running a far right news agency). However, Bannon seems to be the puppet master, and he's an out and out Nazi, there's really no other word to describe him.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol Chris. I just posted something on another thread about being cleaving enough not to run it all yourself.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 2, 2017)

It's perhaps time to cut our American cousins a bit of slack, after all it's a fairly new nation compared to most of the civilised world. It's a mere 410 years since the settlement at Jamestown was established and things haven't really settled down yet.
Here in the UK it's just short of 1000 years since those Frenchies came across and gave our Harold a poke in the eye. Then of course there's those Eyties in their tin and flannel in 43AD cutting their dead straight charriotways through our countryside.
And of course the development of democracy in North Africa and Greece goes back a few millenia.

Give the good old USA a chance; it's still an emerging nation!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 3, 2017)

It's like all the other colonies we let go in Africa. Always ended up with tinpot dictators in charge. America just took longer.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 3, 2017)

We all know why the Romans built perfectly straight roads; It was to stop the ancient Brits opening corner shops!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this Northie LOL
WL


----------

